# Stock Futures Wall Street



## bigdog (21 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point to modestly higher opening

Stock futures point toward higher opening as investors wait to hear from Fed chairman *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Friday August 21, 2009, 7:55 am EDT 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures rose moderately Friday, pointing to a higher open on Wall Street as investors await a speech from Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke.

Traders will be looking to Bernanke's speech for insight into a potential economic rebound.

During an annual Fed conference in Jackson Hole, Wyo., Bernanke is expected to talk about the past year's financial crisis and could provide clues about how the Fed will eventually withdraw trillions of dollars in aid used to support the economy.

Withdrawing that support too soon could hinder any recovery. But, waiting too long could lead to rapid inflation.

A report on existing home sales could also provide direction for investors. Sales have shown signs of life in recent months, raising hopes for a recovery for the overall economy. The National Association of Realtors is expected to report existing home sales rose for the fourth consecutive month in July.

July's sales are forecast to rise 2.2 percent to a seasonally adjusted annual rate of 5 million, from 4.89 million in June, according to economists polled by Thomson Reuters.

The report is due out at 10 a.m. EDT.

The stock market has seesawed throughout the week on mixed economic news. Light summer trading volume could also be affecting the market, skewing gains and losses.

Overseas, European markets rose after mixed trading in Asia.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 43, or 0.5 percent, to 9,363. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 6.00, or 0.6 percent, to 1,010.70, while Nasdaq 100 index futures gained 5.25, or 0.3 percent, to 1,619.25.

Stocks rose moderately Thursday amid light trading. Investors latched on to some positive economic signs, such as a report showing a pickup in mid-Atlantic manufacturing, to help send the market higher. The Dow gained 0.8 percent, while the S&P jumped 1.1 percent.

The market began the week tumbling amid concern about consumer confidence. Investors have been closely watching for signs that consumers are starting to get more comfortable with a potential rebound and spend again. Consumer spending accounts for more than two-thirds of economic activity.

Retailer Gap Inc. reported slightly better-than-expected earnings after the market closed Thursday. However, like many other retailers, Gap said its sales fell as fewer customers made their way into stores.

Meanwhile, bond prices declined. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.45 percent, from 3.44 percent late Thursday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.17 percent from 0.15 percent late Thursday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 1.4 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 1.1 percent, Germany's DAX index gained 1.7 percent, and France's CAC-40 rose 1.5 percent.


----------



## drsmith (21 August 2009)

US share futures up quiet strongly tonight.

I like to guess how far Dow will move from the futures and before anyone asks I dont back these guesses with money.

Tonight's guess in DJIA up 100 points.


----------



## MACCA350 (22 August 2009)

DJIA up 144 at 11:56am ET

cheers


----------



## MACCA350 (22 August 2009)

How's this, Dow vs All Ords for the week, Dow up 4% and posts a new high.....yet our All Ords have slid all week to close almost 4% down






Though looking at a 6 month chart, it seems the previous week or so saw a divergence between the Dow and All Ords and the last week has brought them back into parity.





Where to now, listening to the Business Channel last night things sound positive in the US.

cheers


----------



## Buckeroo (22 August 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> Where to now, listening to the Business Channel last night things sound positive in the US.
> cheers




Interesting charts MACCA - would be interested to know when was the last time we had a similar divergence and a correction like this?

I see that Bernanke has finally called the recovery, hence the Dow's lift overnight.

Even with continuing bad news in unemployment, housing defaults, deficits and banks still going bust, he has the audacity to come out & say they are on the road to recovery.

Its more of a last stand as he knows they are running out of money & options -  what a desperate goose he is!

Cheers


----------



## MACCA350 (22 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Interesting charts MACCA - would be interested to know when was the last time we had a similar divergence and a correction like this?



Looking at a 2 year chart, it's not uncommon:





cheers


----------



## Real1ty (22 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Interesting charts MACCA - would be interested to know when was the last time we had a similar divergence and a correction like this?
> 
> I see that Bernanke has finally called the recovery, hence the Dow's lift overnight.
> 
> ...




The futures had been climbing all afternoon, since they turned around from the negative, and popped on the existing home sales jump to a 2 year high.

There is improving news globally in many different reports but those with a bearish outlook either disregard it or don't even see it as it doesn't suit their argument.


----------



## Buckeroo (22 August 2009)

Real1ty said:


> There is improving news globally in many different reports but those with a bearish outlook either disregard it or don't even see it as it doesn't suit their argument.




Ahhh, this could also be said for people who are bullish ignoring all the bad news?

And existing home sales are up - so what? - just people with money taking advantage of give aways. I'm more concerned at the July figures for housing foreclosures jumping by 7% in the US.

Cheers


----------



## Real1ty (22 August 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Ahhh, this could also be said for people who are bullish ignoring all the bad news?
> 
> And existing home sales are up - so what? - just people with money taking advantage of give aways. I'm more concerned at the July figures for housing foreclosures jumping by 7% in the US.
> 
> Cheers




How was the bad news ignored, the market has been smashed down.

As it was realised it might have gone too far, it started to correct and as the news improved or lets call it less bad it has continued to rise.

How many threads or posts do you see on here about "check out the improved results on report xxxx we are going to new highs"?
Very few, if any

How many do you see criticising the results as nothing more than fluff or misrepresented spin?
Plenty, the forum is full of them.

You say Bernanke is a desperate goose well excuse me but i think he has more credence and qualifications than any faceless experts on the internet and this forum, myself included.

Anyway, i'm getting too far off topic so i will leave it at that and i will try to refrain from replying to these type of posts from now on.


----------



## Buckeroo (22 August 2009)

Real1ty said:


> How was the bad news ignored, the market has been smashed down.
> 
> As it was realised it might have gone too far, it started to correct and as the news improved or lets call it less bad it has continued to rise.
> 
> ...




Well, count yourself told off Buckeroo, you naughty, naughty boy

Cheers


----------



## drsmith (22 August 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> DJIA up 144 at 11:56am ET
> 
> cheers



Tonight's forecast is for no change.


----------



## bigdog (24 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stocks set for modestly higher open

Stock futures point to modestly higher open as investors look to build on momentum *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Monday August 24, 2009, 6:56 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures were rising Monday, pointing to a moderately higher open as investors look to build on last week's momentum that sent major indexes to their highest levels of the year.

U.S. markets are poised Monday to follow sharp gains overseas.

Investors were encouraged by Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke's declaration Friday that the economy is on the verge of recovery.

Traders will get plenty of data on housing and the consumer to sort through this week to determine if Bernanke's upbeat view can be backed up by actual activity.

A collapse of the housing market was one of the primary reasons the nation's economy fell into recession nearly two years ago. A better-than-expected report Friday on existing homes sales helped buoy the market along with Bernanke's comments.

Investors receive two reports on housing prices Tuesday and data on new home sales Wednesday.

Improved consumer confidence and spending is widely seen as one of the keys that could help end the recession. Consumer spending accounts for more than two-thirds of all economic activity.

On Tuesday, the Conference Board releases its monthly consumer confidence index. Reuters and the University of Michigan report their final consumer sentiment figures for August on Friday.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures are up 31, or 0.3 percent, at 9,520. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are up 2.60, or 0.3 percent, at 1,027.80, while Nasdaq 100 index futures are up 4.50, or 0.3 percent, at 1,640.00.

On Friday, the Dow surged 1.7 percent, closing above 9,500 for the first time since Nov. 4, after Bernanke's encouraging words at an annual Fed conference in Wyoming. The S&P gained 1.9 percent, closing at its highest level since Oct. 6.

Meanwhile, bond prices were mixed on Monday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.56 percent from 3.57 percent late Friday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.17 percent from 0.16 percent late Friday.

The dollar mostly rose against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average surged 3.4 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.7 percent, Germany's DAX index gained 0.7 percent, and France's CAC-40 rose 0.7 percent.

188


----------



## drsmith (25 August 2009)

bigdog said:


> Stock futures point to modestly higher open as investors look to build on momentum



I didn't get to see the Dow futures last night but based on that I would have guessed up 100 again.


----------



## bigdog (25 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...8.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=1&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point to modestly higher open

Stock futures rise modestly ahead of house price, consumer sentiment reports *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Tuesday August 25, 2009, 6:46 am EDT 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures were rising, pointing to a modestly higher opening Tuesday as investors await key readings on house prices and consumer confidence.

President Barack Obama is also expected to announce the reappointment of Ben Bernanke to a second four-year term as Federal Reserve chairman.

U.S. markets are moving opposite overseas markets, which were declining amid economic concerns in China.

Investors are entering trading cautiously ahead of a private research group's August consumer confidence reading. A recovery among consumers is considered vital to any potential economic rebound because their spending accounts for more than two-thirds of all economic activity.

Economists polled by Thomson Reuters expect the Conference Board's Consumer Confidence index to rise to 47.5 from 46.6 in July. Despite the expected improvement, consumers' confidence remains fragile amid ongoing job losses. A reading above 90 means the economy is on solid footing.

The report is due out at 10 a.m. EDT.

Traders also get a key report on house prices. The housing market, whose collapse helped lead to the recession more than a year ago, is showing signs of life as sales have started to pick up. However, prices continue to decline.

Stabilization in home prices would provide further indication that the housing sector is starting its recovery.

The Standard & Poor's/Case-Shiller Home Price index, which is due out at 9 a.m. EDT, measures changes in home prices in 20 major metropolitan markets. Analysts expect prices fell 16.5 percent in June, compared with the year-ago period. That would be a slight improvement from the 17.1 percent decline in May.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 11, or 0.1 percent, to 9,504. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 1.30, or 0.1 percent, to 1,025.80, while Nasdaq 100 index futures increased 2.00, or 0.1 percent, to 1,636.00.

Major indexes were little changed Monday after posting four consecutive daily gains last week. Stocks gave up early gains as financials retreated. Regional banks were especially hit hard amid concern about potential mounting losses from commercial real estate.

The Dow rose 3 points, while the S&P fell less than 1 point.

Meanwhile, bond prices fell slightly as the Treasury Department plans to kick off a new round of auctions. A total of $197 billion in Treasurys will be auctioned off throughout the week.

The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.49 percent from 3.48 percent late Monday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.16 percent from 0.15 percent late Monday.

The dollar was mixed against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.8 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 declined 0.2 percent, Germany's DAX index fell 0.1 percent, and France's CAC-40 declined 0.1 percent.


----------



## bigdog (26 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...4.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=1&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures trading in narrow range

Stock futures little changed ahead of durable goods, home sales reports *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday August 26, 2009, 6:44 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are trading in a narrow range Wednesday as investors prepare for a key reading on orders to U.S. factories and the latest in a series of housing reports as the government releases data on new home sales.

Overseas, Asian markets advanced, but European markets fell slightly.

Looking for the latest signs of a potential economic recovery, traders are awaiting a Commerce Department report that is expected to show durable goods orders likely grew in July. Economists polled by Thomson Reuters predict orders to U.S. factories for items expected to last at least three years increased 3 percent in July, due in part to increased auto sales from the government's Cash for Clunkers program. Orders dipped 2.2 percent in June amid slowing commercial aircraft orders.

The report it due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

The Commerce Department is also expected to release new data that shows the hard-hit housing market is continuing its recovery. Economists predict new home sales likely rose 1.6 percent last month to a seasonally adjusted annual rate of 390,000, from 384,000 in June, according to Thomson Reuters.

The report is due out at 10 a.m. EDT.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures are down 13, or 0.1 percent, at 9,510. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are down 2.00, or 0.2 percent, at 1,024.10, while Nasdaq 100 index futures rose 0.25, or less than 0.1 percent, at 1,636.75.

Stocks got a lift Tuesday after data on home prices added to beliefs the battered sector is stabilizing and recovering. The Standard & Poor's/Case-Shiller U.S. National Home Price Index rose 1.4 percent in the second quarter, the first quarterly increase in three years. It was the second straight month the price index rose.

Traders also welcomed a more upbeat report on consumer sentiment, sending the Dow up 0.3 percent and the S&P 0.2 percent. The Conference Board said Tuesday its Consumer Confidence Index jumped to 54.1 this month, far above the 47.5 reading economists expected. The strength of the consumer is considered vital to any potential recovery because consumer spending accounts for more than two-thirds of all economic activity.

Meanwhile, bond prices fell slightly. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.45 percent from 3.44 percent late Tuesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.16 percent from 0.15 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar was mixed against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 1.4 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 declined 0.1 percent, Germany's DAX index fell 0.3 percent, and France's CAC-40 declined 0.2 percent.


----------



## bigdog (26 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock-futures-point-to-apf-2435000724.html?x=0

*Stock futures point to modestly lower open

Stock futures modestly lower ahead of durable goods, home sales reports *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday August 26, 2009, 7:44 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures were modestly lower Wednesday as investors prepare for a key reading on orders to U.S. factories and the latest in a series of housing reports as the government releases data on new home sales.

Overseas, Asian markets advanced, but European markets fell slightly.

Looking for the latest signs of a potential economic recovery, traders are awaiting a Commerce Department report that is expected to show durable goods orders likely grew in July. Economists polled by Thomson Reuters predict orders to U.S. factories for items expected to last at least three years increased 3 percent in July, due in part to increased auto sales from the government's Cash for Clunkers program. Orders dipped 2.2 percent in June amid slowing commercial aircraft orders.

The report it due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

The Commerce Department is also expected to release new data that shows the hard-hit housing market is continuing its recovery. Economists predict new home sales likely rose 1.6 percent last month to a seasonally adjusted annual rate of 390,000, from 384,000 in June, according to Thomson Reuters.

The report is due out at 10 a.m. EDT.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 24, or 0.3 percent, to 9,499. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures declined 3.30, or 0.3 percent, to 1,022.80, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 2.25, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,634.25.

Stocks got a lift Tuesday after data on home prices added to beliefs the battered sector is stabilizing and recovering. The Standard & Poor's/Case-Shiller U.S. National Home Price Index rose 1.4 percent in the second quarter, the first quarterly increase in three years. It was the second straight month the price index rose.

Traders also welcomed a more upbeat report on consumer sentiment, sending the Dow up 0.3 percent and the S&P 0.2 percent. The Conference Board said Tuesday its Consumer Confidence Index jumped to 54.1 this month, far above the 47.5 reading economists expected. The strength of the consumer is considered vital to any potential recovery because consumer spending accounts for more than two-thirds of all economic activity.

Meanwhile, bond prices were little changed. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, was flat at 3.44 percent compared with late Tuesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.16 percent from 0.15 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar was mixed against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 1.4 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 declined 0.5 percent, Germany's DAX index fell 0.7 percent, and France's CAC-40 declined 0.4 percent.


----------



## bigdog (27 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures little changed ahead of open

Stock futures trading in narrow range ahead of weekly unemployment report *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Thursday August 27, 2009, 8:00 am EDT 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are trading in a narrow range Thursday as the market's five-month rally appears to be losing steam.

Investors could try to find some new momentum after the Labor Department releases its weekly unemployment report and the Commerce Department provides a revised estimate on the economy's performance in the second quarter.

Overseas, Asian stocks fell after China said it would cut excessive investment in some industries, while European stocks were mixed.

A weekly report, due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT, is expected to show the number of workers filing for unemployment benefits for the first time likely fell last week, reversing the trend of the previous two weeks. Economists polled by Thomson Reuters expect the number of claims to fall to a seasonally adjusted 565,000 from 576,000 the previous week.

While jobless claims have been trending downward in recent months, economists still widely predict the unemployment rate will rise above 10 percent, from the current 9.4 percent.

Continuing claims are expected to remain flat at about 6.2 million.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 1, or less than 0.1 percent, to 9,525. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 0.04, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,026.40 while Nasdaq 100 index futures declined 1.25, or 0.1 percent, to 1,635.25.

A revised gross domestic product reading is expected to show the economy shrank at an annualized rate of 1.5 percent in the second quarter, slightly worse than the first estimate of a decline of 1 percent.

GDP measures the value of all goods and services produced within the U.S. The revised report is due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

In corporate news, luxury homebuilder Toll Brothers Inc. said it lost $472.3 million in its fiscal third quarter due to a tax-related allowance and a write-down. Toll Brothers would have been profitable had it not been for the charges. The company has said there are signs of improvements in some markets.

On Wednesday, the Dow rose just 4 points, while the S&P and Nasdaq eked out gains of less than 1 point despite further signs the economy might be on the mend. The Commerce Department reported that new home sales rose 9.6 percent in July for the fourth straight monthly increase. The department also said factory orders for goods expected to last at least three years rose 4.9 percent in July, the biggest jump in two years and easily eclipsing economists' expectations.

During a rally that has sent stocks up by more than 45 percent since March, traders have typically welcomed better-than-expected economic reports by buying heavily in the market. That was not the case Wednesday.

Meanwhile, bond prices dipped slightly. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.46 percent from 3.44 percent late Wednesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.15 percent from 0.14 percent late Wednesday.

The dollar mostly fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 1.6 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 fell 0.1 percent, Germany's DAX index fell 0.5 percent, and France's CAC-40 rose less than 0.1 percent.


----------



## bigdog (31 August 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/US-st...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*US stock futures lower after sell-off in Asia

Stock futures tumble after big drop in Asia as investors cautious on last day of August *
By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On Monday August 31, 2009, 7:57 am EDT 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Stocks moved toward a lower opening Monday following a big drop in Asian markets.

U.S. stock futures fell after China's main index plunged 6.7 percent, adding to a nearly 3 percent drop on Friday. The selloffs in Chinese shares have been fueled by growing concerns over a tightening in bank lending and have weighed on markets around the globe this month.

Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.4 percent after the country's opposition party came to power in a landslide victory. European markets were also lower.

Investors are heading in to the last day of August cautiously. There is little economic news scheduled for Monday, but key readings come later this week on manufacturing and employment in August that have the ability to either sustain or upset the market's massive six-month rally.

After rising more than 45 percent from 12-year lows in March, the Dow Jones industrial average stands less than 500 points away from 10,000. Investors have grown increasingly worried that the market may have gotten too far ahead of the economy. Without evidence of actual economic growth, analysts have warned that the market's rally could fizzle in the coming weeks, especially as traders head into September, historically a rough month for the stock market.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 59, or 0.6 percent, to 9,477. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 5.70, or 0.6 percent, to 1,021.70, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 11, or 0.7 percent, to 1,631.50.

In corporate news, oilfield services company Baker Hughes Inc. said it will buy BJ Services Co. in a cash-and-stock deal valued at $5.5 billion.

BJ Services shares shot up nearly 11 percent in premarket trading, adding $1.68 to $17.11. Baker Hughes shares fell $1.10, or 2.9 percent, to $36.99.

Stocks are on track to have their best August since 2000, with the Dow and the S&P 500 up just over 4 percent for the month as of Friday. Most of the gains were made earlier this month as investors cheered improvements in consumer confidence and an upbeat assessment of the economy from Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke.

Last week, the major indexes all rose less than 0.5 percent amid light trading and little news.

Trading is expected to be relatively light this week as well, with many traders taking vacations ahead of the Labor Day holiday. Light volume can skew the market's movements. Still, there are a number of important readings on the economy that could sway the market one way or the other.

On Tuesday, the Institute for Supply Management will issue its assessment of the manufacturing industry during August. Economists are expecting a reading of 50.1, up from 48.9 in July. If the report meets expectations and comes in above 50, it would signify that the sector is expanding.

The most important piece of data this week is the government's monthly jobs report on Friday. Economists are expecting another 220,000 jobs were lost, down from 247,000 in July. Last month's report showed an unexpected dip in the unemployment rate and investors are anxious to see if the rate continues to fall.

As unemployment spiked this year, Americans who lost their jobs or were worried about their job security dramatically cut back on their spending. If fewer jobs are being lost, consumers might start to feel comfortable spending again and help get the economy back on its feet.

August sales reports from major retailers this week will provide the latest insight into consumers' spending habits.

In other trading Monday, bond prices rose. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.41 percent from 3.45 percent late Friday.

The dollar was higher against other major currencies, while gold prices fell.

Oil prices lost $1.38 to $71.36 a barrel in electronic trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.

Germany's DAX index was down 0.6 percent, while France's CAC-40 was down 0.7 percent in afternoon trading. The London Stock Exchange was closed for a public holiday


----------



## drsmith (31 August 2009)

Down 200.


----------



## bigdog (1 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/US-st...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*US stock futures fall ahead of manufacturing data

Stocks look to start September with a lower open, market awaits data on manufacturing, housing *
By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On Tuesday September 1, 2009, 7:08 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- U.S. stocks are pointing to a lower opening as investors await data on manufacturing and housing.

The decline in stock futures comes as European shares drop after a slight rebound in Asian markets. Investors are worried that after a six-month rally in stocks around the world, markets are looking a little overvalued considering the economy's ongoing challenges. In Europe, data showed the euro zone's unemployment rate hit a new 10-year high in July.

As September -- a historically a tough month for stocks -- gets under way, investors will be looking to reports on manufacturing activity, home sales and construction spending for further evidence of the economy's health. Sales reports from automakers will also be closely watched.

The Institute for Supply Management, a trade group of purchasing executives, is expected to report that U.S. manufacturing experienced growth in August for the first time in 18 months. Economists are expecting the index will read 50.5 in August, compared with 48.9 in July. A reading above 50 indicates growth.

Meanwhile, an index that tracks pending U.S. home sales is forecast to rise in July for the sixth straight month, providing more evidence that the housing market is recovering. And construction spending is expected to be flat in July after growing in June.

Many automakers are set to post strong sales results for August thanks to the government's Cash for Clunkers program.

But analysts warn that sales could show a steep drop in sales in September and following months.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 62, or 0.7 percent, to 9,424. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 7.60, or 0.8 percent, to 1,012.10, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 13.50, or 0.8 percent, to 1,611.50.

Overseas, China's Shanghai Composite Index rose 0.6 percent after a 6.7 percent plunge the day before that set off a wave of selling around the globe, including in the U.S. where major stock indicators posted moderate losses. The Dow fell about 48 points, its biggest drop in two weeks.

The sell-off in Chinese stocks, which have been volatile this month, was driven by concerns over that country's economy. Investors are worried about what that means for other economies that are so intertwined with China's, including the U.S.

Despite the market's concerns, and subsequent periods of choppy trading, stocks managed to have a pretty decent August. The Standard & Poor's 500 index rose 3.4 percent for its sixth straight monthly gain. It is up 50.9 percent since early March, the best six-month advance since 1938.

In other trading Tuesday, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 0.4 percent. Britain's FTSE 100 dropped 1.2 percent in late morning trading, while Germany's DAX index tumbled 1.5 percent and France's CAC-40 was down 0.9 percent.

Bond prices were little changed early Tuesday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, held steady at 3.40 percent.

The dollar was mixed against other major currencies, while gold prices fell.

Oil prices slid 7 cents to $69.89 a barrel in premarket trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.


----------



## bigdog (2 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/US-st...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*US stock futures steady after previous day's dive

Stock futures little changed as overseas markets tumble, taking cue from US *
By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday September 2, 2009, 8:09 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are little changed Wednesday, pausing after the market's big slide a day earlier.

Overseas markets dropped, taking a cue from the sell-off Tuesday in U.S. markets that was sparked by worries about the financial industry and the economy as a whole. Oil prices rebounded slightly on Wednesday, while bond prices fell.

Investors are likely to stay cautious ahead of Friday's August unemployment report from the government -- the month's most telling piece of economic data.

Among the economic news expected Wednesday, the Labor Department will release a report on second-quarter productivity at 8:30 a.m. Eastern time, while the Commerce Department will issue data on factory orders for July at 10 a.m.

*Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 3, or 0.03 percent, to 9,306. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 0.1, or 0.01 percent, to 996.6, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 3.50, or 0.2 percent, to 1,592.*

In Asia, Japan's Nikkei stock average tumbled 2.4 percent and Hong Kong's Hang Seng index fell 1.8 percent. Britain's FTSE 100 slipped 0.1 percent in afternoon trading, while Germany's DAX index fell 0.4 percent and France's CAC-40 fell 0.5 percent.

Bond prices fell in early trading Wednesday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.39 percent from 3.36 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar was mixed against other major currencies, while gold prices dipped.

Oil prices rose 48 cents to $68.53 a barrel in premarket trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange ahead of the Energy Department's weekly report on crude supplies.

The stock market's massive spring and summer rally came to a halt Tuesday, succumbing to the anxiety on Wall Street that stocks are overvalued considering their more than 50 percent run since March.

Rumors of a major bank failure triggered the selling, leaving all the major indexes with losses of about 2 percent, including the Dow Jones industrials, which fell 185 points. The index is down 270 points since Friday, its biggest drop over three days since July 7, when it lost 341 points.

Stocks sold off even in the midst of data showing the first month of growth in manufacturing activity since January 2008, and the sixth straight monthly increase in pending home sales. Investors have largely come to expect improvements in manufacturing and housing, which have already been showing signs of healing. But still-rising unemployment and sluggish consumer confidence remain big concerns.

Though analysts had been expecting a pullback in stocks for weeks, the market continued to carve out modest gains, with the Dow rising eight straight days before Friday, putting in its longest winning streak of the year. But trading was choppy, evidence of investors' growing hesitance to put more money in stocks considering the economy's gradual recovery.

"There is a power struggle going on on Wall Street right now between the people that lost a lot of money and want to take stocks up and those that are really looking at fundamentals and want to take their foot off the gas," said Michael Kane, founder and CEO of Hedgeable.com.

*Analysts expect trading to remain volatile through the fall, historically a rough time for stocks.*


----------



## bigdog (3 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...0.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=1&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures up ahead of jobs, retail sales data

Stock futures gain ground after 4 days of losses ahead of data on jobs, retail sales *
By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On Thursday September 3, 2009, 6:58 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- U.S. stock futures are pointing to a higher opening Thursday as investors await reports on two of the economy's biggest problem areas: jobs and consumer spending.

Overseas markets were mixed, while Treasury prices fell.

The rise in stock futures comes after four days of losses in the stock market, driven by concerns that the economy is not healing fast enough, and that a six-month run-up in stocks had gone too far.

Reports on housing and manufacturing have shown improvement, but unemployment, and the resulting clampdown on consumer spending, has investors worried.

On Thursday, the market will be looking to a slew of sales reports from major retailers for more insight on consumer spending habits. Meanwhile, the Labor Department will release its weekly report on the number of unemployed workers filing for jobless benefits. That report comes one day before the government's report on August job losses -- the month's most telling piece of economic data. In July, job losses slowed and the unemployment rate unexpectedly fell. Investors are eager to see those trends continue in August.

A private sector report on unemployment on Wednesday, however, didn't offer investors much hope. The ADP National Employment Report, considered a harbinger for the government's data, found that employment fell by 298,000 in August. Though it was the fewest number of jobs lost since September 2008, it was more than analysts had expected.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 27, or 0.3 percent, to 9,304. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 4.20, or 0.4 percent, to 998.40, while Nasdaq 100 index futures rose 7, or 0.4 percent, to 1,600.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.6 percent, while Hong Kong's Hang Seng index jumped 1.2 percent. In late morning trading in Europe, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.1 percent, Germany's DAX index rose 0.2 percent, and France's CAC-40 inched up 0.1 percent.

Bond prices fell in early trading. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.35 percent from 3.31 percent late Wednesday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Oil prices rose $1.02 to $69.07 a barrel in premarket trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.


----------



## bigdog (4 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures creep higher ahead of jobs report

US stock futures rise ahead of government's key report on unemployment *
By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On Friday September 4, 2009, 6:54 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are creeping higher Friday as investors await the government's key report on unemployment.

The early advance in futures follows gains in overseas markets encouraged by a modest rise in U.S. stocks a day earlier that ended a four-day streak of losses.

The August jobs report, which is due before the opening bell, is the month's most important piece of economic data. Investors who have become more nervous about the economy's recovery in recent weeks not only want to see job losses continue to slow, but signs that jobs are actually being created. The sharp rise in unemployment this year has left consumers with fewer dollars to spend and saddled businesses with dwindling revenue.

Economists expect the unemployment rate to edge up to 9.5 percent from 9.4 percent, while the number of layoffs is expected to slow to 225,000 from 247,000.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 21, or 0.2 percent, to 9,351. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures added 2.90, or 0.3 percent, to 1,004.60, while Nasdaq 100 index futures gained 7, or 0.4 percent, to 1,611.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.3 percent, while Hong Kong's Hang Seng index jumped 2.8 percent. In late morning trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.9 percent, Germany's DAX index rose 0.8 percent, and France's CAC-40 added 0.5 percent.

Bond prices fell in early trading. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.38 percent from 3.35 percent late Thursday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices dipped after three days of gains.

Oil prices rose slightly, adding 38 cents to $68.34 a barrel in premarket trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.


----------



## bigdog (8 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures higher amid optimism over recovery

Stock futures point to higher opening as global markets rise, investors regain some optimism *
By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On Tuesday September 8, 2009, 7:31 am EDT 

*The stock market headed for a higher open Tuesday as merger news raised investors' optimism about an economic recovery.*

U.S. stock futures rose, following the lead of stock markets around the world. Investors were encouraged by news that two British mobile phone companies may merge. And while Cadbury PLC has rejected a takeover bid from Kraft Foods Inc., companies' reviving interest in making acquisitions is being seen as a positive sign for the economy.

A weekend pledge by the world's 20 biggest economies to support the global recovery with stimulus efforts is contributing to the markets' positive tone. U.S. markets were closed Monday for Labor Day.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 91, or 1 percent, to 9,508. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures gained 10.50, or 1 percent, to 1,024.40, while Nasdaq 100 index futures rose 15.75, or 1 percent, to 1,651.50.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 0.7 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 was up 0.5 percent, Germany's DAX index was up 0.4 percent, and France's CAC-40 was up 0.3 percent.

The increase in corporate activity suggests an improvement in businesses' confidence and reinforces views that the worst of the global economic downturn could be over.

Still, many investors doubt that a strong recovery can be sustained over coming months, as unemployment continues to rise, putting pressure on households' spending.

Tuesday afternoon, Wall Street will get a reading on consumers from the Federal Reserve's report on their borrowing during July. Consumer credit likely fell by an annual rate of $4.5 billion in July, according to economists surveyed by Thomson Reuters. The report is due at 3 p.m. EDT.

The Labor Department reported last week that the unemployment rate jumped almost a half point to 9.7 percent in August, the highest since 1983. The concern is that rising unemployment will put more pressure on beleaguered consumers and further depress their spending.

Bond prices were mixed early Tuesday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.43 percent from 3.45 percent late Friday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.15 percent from 0.12 percent late Friday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold -- which is typically bought as a safe haven asset -- rose above $1,000 an ounce.


----------



## drsmith (8 September 2009)

Up 200.


----------



## bigdog (9 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...2.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=1&asset=&ccode=

*Stock index futures point to quiet open

Stocks futures little changed as investors' outlook for economic recovery wanes *
By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday September 9, 2009, 7:27 am EDT 

The stock market moved toward a flat opening Wednesday as commodities prices extended their rally and the dollar hovered near lows.

U.S. stock futures were narrowly mixed Wednesday, following a rise in European markets and retreat in Asia. Investors are watching the dollar, which is hovering near lows for the year against the euro and a two-month low against the yen after sinking Tuesday.

The dollar's recent drop is lifting commodities prices, including oil, which rose $3 on Tuesday. A barrel of crude traded at $70.89, down 21 cents, in pre-opening trading Wednesday on the New York Mercantile Exchange.

Oil traders are closely watching an OPEC meeting in Vienna, although oil ministers have repeatedly said the producer group is unlikely to change its production levels.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 8, or 0.1 percent, to 9,488. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 0.70, or 0.1 percent, to 1,024.40, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 3.25, or 0.2 percent, to 1,652.00.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.8 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 was up 0.4 percent, Germany's DAX index was up 0.3 percent, and France's CAC-40 was up 0.2 percent.

Wednesday afternoon, Wall Street will get a snapshot of business conditions around the nation from the Federal Reserve. The Fed's report, known as the beige book, tracks economic activity by region. It is due at 2 p.m. EDT.

Bond prices were mixed. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, was unchanged from 3.48 percent late Tuesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.15 percent from 0.13 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar was little changed against other major currencies early Wednesday morning, while gold -- which is typically bought as a safe haven asset -- slipped, after eclipsing $1,000 an ounce Tuesday.


----------



## bigdog (10 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock index futures point to mixed open

Stocks futures little changed as investors' continue search for economic recovery signs *
By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On Thursday September 10, 2009, 6:51 am EDT 

The stock market appears headed for a mixed opening as investors look for more clues about a recovery in the wake of a report that suggested the U.S. economy is stabilizing.

U.S. stock futures were little changed Thursday as European markets moved lower after prices surged in Asia.

Investors will receive clues about the economic recovery when the Labor Department reports later Thursday morning on the number of new jobless claims filed last week.

A Federal Reserve report Wednesday provided some reassurance that the economy is showing signs of stabilization.

Dow Jones industrial average futures are down 10, or 0.1 percent, at 9,528. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are down 1.50, or 0.2 percent, at 1,031.00, while Nasdaq 100 index futures are down 0.25, or less than 0.1 percent, at 1,665.75.


----------



## bigdog (14 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...8.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=3&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point toward lower opening

Stock futures point toward lower opening amid concerns about U.S and China trade dispute *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Monday September 14, 2009, 6:58 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are pointing to a lower opening Monday amid concerns about a growing trade dispute between the U.S. and China.

Overseas markets also fell sharply on concern about unrest between two of the world's largest economies..

Late Friday, the U.S. administration imposed trade penalties on tires coming into the country from China. The Chinese government quickly condemned the move, calling it protectionist and a violation of global trade rules.

President Barack Obama has until Thursday to accept, reject or modify a U.S. International Trade Commission ruling that an increase of Chinese tires moving into the U.S. hurts American producers.

The growing tension comes ahead of the G-20 summit of rich and developing nations later this month in Pittsburgh.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 59, or 0.6 percent, to 9,533. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 7.60, or 0.7 percent, to 1,029.70, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 16.50, or 1 percent, to 1,667.00.

Obama will also be the center of attention as he gives a speech on the one-year anniversary of the collapse of Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc., which helped spark the worst period of the financial crisis and credit crunch. Obama will discuss the actions the government has taken to help the economy and stabilize the financial sector as well as further regulation needed to help avoid a future collapse during a speech in New York.

Investors will have little in the way of economic news Monday to provide further insight into a potential economic recovery. However, reports on inflation, retail sales, industrial product and housing starts are due out later in the week.

Consumer spending and the housing market are both considered cornerstones to a strong economic rebound. Without a jump in consumer spending and improving home prices and sales, analysts say an economic recovery could be weak.

Major indexes fell Friday, ending a run of five straight gains. Stocks were led lower by energy companies, which were hurt by declining oil prices.

Oil prices fell 77 cents to $68.52 a barrel in premarket electronic trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.

Meanwhile, bond prices were little changed. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, was flat at 3.35 percent compared with late Friday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.14 percent from 0.13 percent late Friday.

The dollar rose against other major currencies, while gold prices fell.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 2.3 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 declined 0.7 percent, Germany's DAX index fell 0.8 percent, and France's CAC-40 dropped 0.9 percent.


----------



## bigdog (15 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock-futures-little-changed-apf-3882376104.html?x=0

*Stock futures little changed ahead of fresh data

Stock futures narrowly mixed ahead of retail sales, inflation, business inventories data *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Tuesday September 15, 2009, 7:55 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures traded in a narrow range Tuesday as investors await three reports that could provide insight into any potential economic recovery.

The market has risen sharply throughout the spring and summer on hopes of a recovery. Now investors are looking for evidence of a rebound, having slowed the market's surge as they hunt for signs of improvement.

Reports on retail sales, wholesale prices and business inventories are due out Tuesday morning.

Overseas, Asian markets were mostly higher while European indexes were mixed.

In the U.S., traders will be looking to the August retail sales report to determine the strength of consumer spending. Consumers are considered a key to any economic recovery as their spending accounts for more than two-thirds of all economic activity.

The Commerce Department's report, due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT, likely showed retail sales jumped sharply last month because of the government's popular Cash for Clunkers automobile program. Economists predict a 2 percent increase in retail sales, according to Thomson Reuters.

Later Tuesday morning, the Commerce Department is expected to report businesses trimmed their inventories in July for the 11th straight month. The decline in inventories has put a drag on production at factories as manufacturers slow their work to match a slowdown in demand from businesses.

The anticipated decline in inventories is expected to slow from the previous month, a sign the recession could be winding down.

The report is due out at 10 a.m. EDT.

The cost of those inventories likely rose 0.8 percent in August, but fell 5.3 percent over the past year, economists predict. The Producer Price Index report from the Labor Department, which tracks the prices of goods before they reach store shelves, is due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 1, or less than 0.1 percent, to 9,612. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 0.20, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,043.30, while Nasdaq 100 index futures declined 2.00, or 0.1 percent, to 1,686.00.

Stocks rallied Monday afternoon after starting the session lower on worries about growing trade tensions between the U.S. and China. Investors seized on the Monday morning dip to buy into utility and financial companies. The Dow rose 21 points, and major indexes hit their highest levels in nearly a year.

Meanwhile, bond prices were little changed. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.42 percent from 3.43 percent late Monday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.14 percent from 0.13 percent late Monday.

The dollar rose against other major currencies, while gold prices fell.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 0.2 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.2 percent, Germany's DAX index declined 0.2 percent, and France's CAC-40 rose 0.2 percent.


----------



## bigdog (16 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 46, or 0.5 percent, to 9,708. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 5.10, or 0.5 percent, to 1,051.00, while Nasdaq 100 index futures gained 6.00, or 0.4 percent, to 1,701.00.

*Stock futures point toward higher opening

Stocks set to rise again ahead of inflation, industrial production reports *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday September 16, 2009, 6:53 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stocks appear ready to extend their gains Wednesday, ahead of reports on inflation and industrial production and a day after Federal Reserve chairman Ben Bernanke said the recession was likely over. Futures were modestly higher.

Overseas markets were heartened by Bernanke's comments that the recession has probably ended. Major Asian and European indexes were all higher.

While Bernanke indicated an end to the recession, investors are still looking for confirmation of renewed growth in the U.S. A report on industrial activity is likely to show output at the nation's factories, mines and utilities rose in August, due to a jump in production at auto plants.

Economists polled by Thomson Reuters predict output rose 0.6 percent in August, following a 0.5 percent uptick in July.

The report from the Fed is due out at 9:15 a.m. EDT.

Investors will also get insight into inflation trends for the second straight day. The Commerce Department releases its Consumer Price Index, a measure of prices at the retail level.

Economists predict inflation remained in check in August, with the index rising 0.3 percent, after a flat July. Excluding volatile food and energy prices, economists expect a 0.1 percent increase.

On Tuesday, the Commerce Department said prices at the wholesale level jumped 1.7 percent in August, more than double the rise predicted by economists.

The report is due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 46, or 0.5 percent, to 9,708. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 5.10, or 0.5 percent, to 1,051.00, while Nasdaq 100 index futures gained 6.00, or 0.4 percent, to 1,701.00.

Stocks rose Tuesday, getting a boost from Bernanke's comments as well as improving reports on retail sales and manufacturing. A government report showed retail sales rose by more than expected in August, while Fed's index of manufacturing in the New York region rose to its best level since late 2007.

The Dow rose 57 points, its seventh gain in eight days.

Meanwhile, bond prices were mixed. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.42 percent from 3.46 percent late Tuesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.14 percent from 0.12 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 0.5 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 gained 1.4 percent, Germany's DAX index rose 0.8 percent, and France's CAC-40 surged 1.3 percent.
817


----------



## bigdog (17 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...2.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=1&asset=&ccode=

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 7, or 0.1 percent, to 9,793. But the Standard & Poor's 500 index futures slipped 0.10, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,063.40, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 0.50, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,717.25.


*Stock futures narrowly mixed ahead of open

Stock futures point to mixed open ahead of reports on unemployment, housing starts *
By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Thursday September 17, 2009, 8:03 am EDT 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are narrowly mixed Thursday as investors look for the latest signals of an economic rebound.

Major indexes have steadily risen throughout the week on signs the economy is recovering and exiting a long-running recession. Reports on housing starts and weekly jobless claims Thursday morning will provide investors with further insight into just how far the economy has rebounded from its depths earlier in the year.

Overseas markets rose Thursday as investors globally are becoming more confident in an economic rebound worldwide.

The Labor Department is expected to say the number of workers filing for unemployment benefits for the first time crept slightly higher last week to 555,000 from 550,000, according to economists polled by Thomson Reuters.

The number of people remaining on unemployment also likely edged higher to 6.1 million from 6.09 million.

Unemployment is considered a lagging indicator as job recovery often follows a broader economic rebound because businesses want to be confident in growth before adding new workers.

The unemployment report is due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

Aside from the weekly jobless claims report, investors are also awaiting the latest data on housing starts.

Economists predict construction of new homes and apartments likely grew by 3.3 percent in August to a seasonally adjusted annual rate of 600,000. Building permits, seen as a strong indicator of future activity, are expected to have risen 3.6 percent to an annual rate of 580,000 units.

A collapsing housing market in 2007 -- with mortgage defaults rising sharply and home prices and sales tumbling -- was a key driver of the recession. Recent reports on the sector have shown the housing market is beginning to recover, which is considered one of the primary drivers needed for renewed growth.

The Commerce Department releases the report at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 7, or 0.1 percent, to 9,793. But the Standard & Poor's 500 index futures slipped 0.10, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,063.40, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 0.50, or less than 0.1 percent, to 1,717.25.

Major indexes rose again Wednesday after a strong report on industrial production raised hopes the economy is strengthening. The Federal Reserve said the nation's industrial output jumped 0.8 percent in August, the second consecutive month of improvement.

The Dow jumped 108 points to reach another high for the year. It was the Dow's eighth day of gains in the last nine sessions.

Meanwhile, bond prices fell. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.49 percent from 3.48 percent late Wednesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.11 percent from 0.09 percent late Wednesday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose 1.7 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.8 percent, Germany's DAX index gained 0.6 percent, and France's CAC-40 rose 0.5 percent.


----------



## bigdog (23 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures

ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,069.75 7:56am ET  +2.50 (+0.23%) 
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,786.00 7:55am ET  +15.00 (+0.15%) 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,739.00 7:56am ET  +4.75 (+0.27%) 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,069.80 7:55am ET  +2.50 (+0.23%) 


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 4, or 0.04 percent, to 9,775. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 0.60, or 0.1 percent, to 1,067.90, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 0.50, or 0.03 percent, to 1,733.75.

*Stock futures little changed ahead of Fed decision

US stock futures hold steady as investors await conclusion of Federal Reserve's policy meeting *
By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday September 23, 2009, 7:03 am EDT 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are little changed Wednesday as investors await the Federal Reserve's decision on interest rates.

Markets overseas offered little direction. Asian markets fell slightly overnight, while major European indexes inched higher in late morning trading. The dollar rebounded slightly, while government bonds and commodities slipped.

Investors are awaiting word from the U.S. central bank, which wraps up a two-day policy meeting later Wednesday, hoping for more clues about the strength of the economy's recovery, as well as a clearer indication of when the government may raise interest rates in the future.

For the time being, the Fed is expected to keep its benchmark interest rate at a record low of near zero, but at some point the government will need to raise rates as it looks to ward off inflation. Low interest rates have helped spur the nearly seven-month rally in stocks, weakening the dollar and providing the market with access to cheap financing for its investments.

With all the major market indicators up more than 50 percent since early March, investors are worried that stocks have become overvalued, especially with the strength of the economy's recovery still in question. As of the close of trading Tuesday, the Dow Jones industrial average stands 170 points below the 10,000 mark -- a level it hasn't been above since October.

Despite investors' concerns, breaks in the stock market's rally have been few and brief. With so much cash in the system, and so many investors still underinvested, money keeps flowing into the market.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 4, or 0.04 percent, to 9,775. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 0.60, or 0.1 percent, to 1,067.90, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 0.50, or 0.03 percent, to 1,733.75.

On Tuesday, the Dow rose 51 points, recovering all of the previous day's losses, as the dollar sank and commodities rebounded.

Bond prices fell in early trading Wednesday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.47 percent from 3.45 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies. Gold prices also slipped.

Oil prices fell 58 cents to $71.18 a barrel in electronic premarket trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.

Overseas, Hong Kong's Hang Seng index fell 0.5 percent. Japan's markets are closed for a public holiday. In late morning trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.3 percent, Germany's DAX index was up 0.1 percent, and France's CAC-40 added 0.1 percent.


----------



## bigdog (24 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures flat as G20, data on housing and jobs eyed*
On Thursday September 24, 2009, 7:38 am EDT 

NEW YORK (Reuters) - U.S. stock index futures were flat on Thursday as investors awaited data on home sales and jobless claims for an indication of the state of the economy following a sharp sell-off in the last session.

In a sign the housing recovery is gathering momentum, sales of existing homes are expected to have risen for a fifth consecutive month in August, reaching their highest level in two years as buyers take advantage of a first-time home buyer tax credit.

* Economists in a Reuters poll expect weekly initial jobless claims rose by 5,000 to 550,000 after the number of U.S. workers filing new claims for jobless benefits unexpectedly fell last week. The soft labor market is a source of ongoing concern for investors worried about the affect of layoffs on household income.

* A meeting of the Group of 20 nations leaders in Pittsburgh starts on Thursday, and investors are looking for clues on when governments might start rolling back measures to revive their economies as well as beef up regulation on the financial markets.

* "All eyes are focused on the G20 and the ensuing global economic measures," said Andre Bakhos, president of Princeton Financial Group in Princeton, New Jersey.

"The results could have far reaching implications. Investors are playing a wait-and-see a game. This coupled with the important homes sales data should end the early morning stalemate."

* A survey of 71 economists polled by Reuters forecast sales of previously owned homes climbed to a seasonally adjusted annual rate of 5.35 million in August, the fastest pace since 5.5 million units were sold in August 2007, and up from 5.24 million units in July.

* Monthly existing home sales data are due at 10.00 a.m. (1400 GMT), while weekly jobless claims are due at 08.30 a.m. EDT.

* S&P 500 futures fell 0.7 of a point and were above fair value, a formula that evaluates pricing by taking into account interest rates, dividends and time to expiration on the contract. Dow Jones industrial average futures lost 14 points and Nasdaq 100 futures fell 0.25 of a point.

* Microsoft Corp (NasdaqGS:MSFT - News) poured cold water on rumors it would acquire Electronic Arts Inc (NasdaqGS:ERTS - News), saying it does not intend to buy the video game publisher. Electronic Arts shares fell 3.4 percent before the bell after jumping more than 8 percent in the previous session.

* Abbott Laboratories (NYSE:ABT - News) made an offer to buy the drug unit of Belgian conglomerate Solvay SA (Brussels:SOLB.BR - News), the Wall Street Journal said, citing people familiar with the matter. The bid has raised the prospect of a bidding war for the unit [

* Stocks fell on Wednesday as investors worried the Federal Reserve is closer to pulling back on extraordinary measures to inject funding to shore up the economy.

* The S&P 500 (^SPX - News) is up 57 percent since a hitting a closing low on March 9.

http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures
ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,058.50 7:50am ET  0.50 (0.05%)  
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,712.00 7:49am ET  5.00 (0.05%) 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,727.00 7:49am ET  1.50 (0.09%) 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,058.20 7:48am ET  0.70 (0.07%)


----------



## bigdog (30 September 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point to higher open

US stock futures point to higher open ahead of updates on employment and GDP data *
By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On Wednesday September 30, 2009, 7:39 am EDT 

 Wall Street is set for a higher open on the last day of the quarter as investors await reports on employment and the gross domestic product.

Stock futures rose Wednesday, which means the market may recoup some of its losses from Tuesday's pullback. Investors began selling on a surprise drop in consumer confidence that raised new doubts about the pace of the economic recovery.

Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 35, or 0.4 percent, to 9,708. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 4.30, or 0.4 percent, to 1,059.10, while Nasdaq 100 index futures rose 6.00, or 0.4 percent, to 1,721.50.

While investors wait for the release of the government's September jobs report later this week, they may get a sense of what those numbers will show when the ADP National Employment Report, a private sector jobs tally, is issued.

The report is expected to show that private employers cut far fewer jobs in September than in August. Economists polled by Thomson Reuters expect a loss of 200,000 jobs, down from the 298,000 shed in August. The report is expected at 8:15 a.m. EDT.

The report shapes expectations for the Labor Department's monthly reading on the jobs, which is due Friday.

The market is waiting to see if there will be a significant decline in the number of jobs cut during September. Investors also are concerned about the unemployment rate. Economists predict the unemployment rate rose to 9.8 percent in September, from 9.7 percent a month earlier.

Investors will also get a measure the Commerce Department's latest reading on second-quarter GDP Wednesday.

In the government's third estimate of gross domestic product for the April-June period, economists expect the economy contracted at a pace of 1.1 percent.

The report is expected at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

The market could have trouble continuing its advance if economic reports don't boost optimism.

The last day of the quarter is likely to bring what's known as "window dressing," trading motivated by institutional investors' need to show the best possible returns. The benchmark S&P 500 index has gained 56.8 percent since hitting a 12-year low in March, and for the quarter, the S&P 500 and Dow are both up more than 15 percent. With economic reports still mixed, some traders are hesitant to keep buying and extend the market's nearly seven-month advance; others, meanwhile, are likely to buy so they don't miss out on another rally.

Meanwhile, bond prices fell Wednesday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.32 percent from 3.29 percent late Tuesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.13 from 0.11 percent late Tuesday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average rose .3 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 was up 0.1 percent, Germany's DAX index was up 0.2 percent, and France's CAC-40 was up 0.5 percent.

http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures
ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,059.75 8:01am ET  +5.00 +0.47%  
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,709.00 8:00am ET  +36.00 +0.37% 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,722.50 8:00am ET  +7.00 +0.41%  
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,059.70 7:58am ET  +4.90 +0.46%


----------



## bigdog (1 October 2009)

*Click link for live updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures
ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,048.00 8:01am ET  -5.00 -0.47% 
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,619.00 8:01am ET  -34.00 -0.35% 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,708.75 8:01am ET  -8.75 -0.51% 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,048.20 8:00am ET  -4.70 -0.45%  



http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...6.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=3&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures weaken ahead of data fury

Stock futures head lower ahead of manufacturing, personal income data; corporate news weighs*

By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On Thursday October 1, 2009, 7:31 am EDT 

The stock market headed toward a lower open Thursday as investors warily await a flood of key economic data.

Stock futures fell ahead of the release of reports including the Institute for Supply Management's September manufacturing index and the Commerce Department's August data on personal income and consumption. The Labor Department has its weekly jobless claims report and the National Association of Realtors has pending home sales figures.

Reports this week have raised investors' doubts about the economic recovery and whether they should be continuing this year's rally. The Dow Jones industrial average lost nearly 30 points Wednesday, as a disappointing report on Midwestern manufacturing contributed to the bearish tone.

Thursday's early corporate news had little impact on the market. Cisco Systems Inc. agreed to buy Tandberg ASA, a Norwegian maker of hardware for video conferences, for $3 billion, signaling a continued uptick in mergers-and-acquisitions activity. An increase in corporate dealmaking has boosted investors' hopes for a recovery and sent stocks soaring as recently as Monday, but the downbeat reports this week on the economy are still dominating the market.

Dow Jones industrial average futures fell 39, or 0.4 percent, to 9,614. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures lost 5.80, or 0.6 percent, to 1,047.10, while Nasdaq 100 index futures fell 10.00, or 0.6 percent, to 1,707.50.

Overseas markets also fell, even as the International Monetary Fund said the global economy is recovering faster than expected, but warned it will be a sluggish recovery.

A day ahead of the Labor Department's jobs report for September, investors will receive an update on weekly jobless claims. Economists polled by Thomson Reuters forecast first-time claims rose 5,000 to a seasonally adjusted 535,000 last week, up slightly from 530,000 the previous week. Continuing claims are expected to remain essentially unchanged at 6.18 million.

The Labor Department report is expected at 8:30 a.m. EDT.

The Commerce Department reports on consumer spending and income for August also at 8:30 a.m. EDT. Consumer spending likely soared in August, fueled by the government's popular Cash for Clunkers program. Incomes, however, likely posted a tiny increase.

Economists predict consumer spending rose 1.1 percent in August, after rising 0.2 percent in July, and that personal income rose 0.1 percent in August after remaining flat in July.

The Institute for Supply Management will issue its assessments of the manufacturing sector for September later in the morning. The index is forecast to come in at 54, up from 52.9 in August. Readings above 50 mean the sector is expanding.

The manufacturing report includes key components such as production and new orders, which the market looks at for signs of how industrial companies are likely to fare in the near future. The report is expected at 10 a.m. EDT.

The National Association of Realtors will report on pending home sales for August. The report, which tracks signed contracts to buy previously owned homes and is considered a gauge of future sales, is expected to rise to 98.6 in August, up from 97.6 in July.

B bond prices were mixed Thursday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.30 percent from 3.31 percent late Wednesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.12 percent from 0.11 percent late Wednesday.

The dollar rose against other major currencies, while gold prices fell.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 1.5 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 was down 0.7 percent, Germany's DAX index was down 0.4 percent, and France's CAC-40 was down 0.6 percent.

067


----------



## bigdog (5 October 2009)

*Click link for live updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures
ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,025.50 8:28am ET  +3.75 +0.37%
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,460.00 8:28am ET  +25.00 +0.26% 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,669.50 8:28am ET  +7.25 +0.44% 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,025.70 8:28am ET  +4.00 +0.39%

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...2.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=1&asset=&ccode=

*Stocks futures point to higher opening

Stocks try to rebound after 2 weeks of declines; investors eye services sector activity report*

By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On Monday October 5, 2009, 7:55 am EDT 
       Buzz up! 0 Print
 Companies:Alcoa, Inc. 
NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures rose Monday, pointing to a higher opening as the market tries to rebound from two consecutive weeks of declines as disappointing economic news mounts.
Investors will be eyeing a report on business activity in the services sector for signs of an improving economy. Beginning Wednesday, traders will begin to sort through quarterly profit reports as Alcoa Inc. kicks off earnings season.

Asian markets declined overnight, while European stocks are slightly higher.

The Institute for Supply Management's service index reading for September is expected to improve to 50, which would be its highest level of the year, according to economists polled by Thomson Reuters. The index reached 48.4 in August. A reading below 50 indicates the sector is shrinking, while a reading above 50 indicates growth.

Growth in the services sector is considered important to a recovery because it is highly dependent on consumer spending, which accounts for about 70 percent of all economic activity.

The report is due out at 10 a.m. EDT.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 39, or 0.4 percent, to 9,474. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 5.60, or 0.6 percent, to 1,027.30, while Nasdaq 100 index futures rose 10.00, or 0.6 percent, to 1,672.25.

Beginning Wednesday, investors will start to receive quarterly earnings reports that should provide further insight into any rebound. Alcoa kicks off earnings season, and investors will be looking for signs of growth to put at ease recent concerns about the strength of a rebound.

Companies were able to mostly beat modest profit expectations in the second quarter primarily because of cost reductions and job cuts. Now traders will be looking for signs of growth in revenue and sales to generate better profits.

Stocks are trying to move back into positive territory after two consecutive weeks of declines -- the first back-to-back drops since July. The market has fallen seven of the past eight days as key economic data has disappointed investors and showed any recovery might be slow and choppy.

On Friday, a worse-than-expected monthly jobs report further shook investors' confidence. The Labor Department said employers cut 263,000 jobs, much more than the 180,000 anticipated by economists. The jobs report is closely watched because employment growth is considered vital to a sustained recovery.

Meanwhile, bond prices were mostly higher Monday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, fell to 3.20 percent from 3.22 percent late Friday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, was flat at 0.09 percent.

The dollar mostly declined against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average declined 0.6 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 rose 0.1 percent, Germany's DAX index gained 0.3 percent, and France's CAC-40 gained 0.3 percent.


----------



## bigdog (12 October 2009)

*Click link for live updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures

ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,074.25 6:42am ET  +6.25 +0.59% 
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,857.00 6:41am ET  +50.00 +0.51% 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,734.00 6:43am ET  +8.50 +0.49% 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,074.20 6:34am ET  +6.10 +0.57% 


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/US-st...2.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=2&asset=&ccode=

*US stock futures higher as earnings loom

US stock futures follow European markets higher as spate of earnings reports loom*

By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 
On 6:44 am EDT, Monday October 12, 2009 

NEW YORK (AP) -- U.S. stock futures are signaling a higher market opening at the start of a busy week of earnings.

Futures are getting a boost from European markets, which are rising after Royal Philips Electronics issued a surprisingly strong profit report.

Earnings reports will be the key focus of the market this week, with several of the largest U.S. banks, including JPMorgan Chase and Citigroup, issuing their quarterly results.

Last week, a good report from aluminum maker Alcoa Inc. helped lift the Dow Jones industrial average to its highest level in a year.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures are up 51 at 9,858. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are up 6 at 1,074, while Nasdaq 100 index futures are up 9 at 1,734.

222


----------



## bigdog (14 October 2009)

*Click link for the latest live Futures updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures

ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,084.25 7:08am ET  +15.50 +1.45%  
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,931.00 7:08am ET  +122.00 +1.24% 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,750.50 7:08am ET  +23.75 +1.38% 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,084.60 7:08am ET  +15.80 +1.48% 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/US-st...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*US stock futures surge after Intel tops forecasts

US stock futures surge as Intel beats estimates; gold, oil jump on weak dollar*

By Sara Lepro, AP Business Writer 

 NEW YORK (AP) -- U.S. stock futures are surging, driven higher by a better-than-expected sales forecast from chip maker Intel Corp.

Overseas markets also rose sharply Wednesday, buoyed by news that the decline in China's exports slowed in September.

Stocks got an early boost from Intel, which reported its third-quarter results after the market closed Tuesday. Though both its profit and sales dipped 8 percent, results surpassed Wall Street's estimates. The company also said it expects sales in the final period of the year to top analyst projections.

The rise in global markets Wednesday comes as the dollar slumped to a fresh 14-month low against other major currencies. The decline sent gold to a new record high of $1,072 an ounce, and oil prices soared above $75 a barrel for the first time in a year.

Treasury prices fell as investors abandoned safe-haven assets for stocks and commodities.

The early gains in stock futures followed the market's modest losses on Tuesday after a disappointing decline in sales at Johnson & Johnson fanned fears that businesses and consumers are still curbing their spending. Intel's report helped ease some of those worries.

Ahead of the market's open, Dow Jones industrial average futures are up 104 at 9,913. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are up 13 at 1,082, while Nasdaq 100 index futures are up 21 at 1,748.

In Asia, China's Shanghai index rose 1.2 percent, while Hong Kong's Hang Seng index jumped 2 percent. Japan's Nikkei index slipped 0.2 percent. In late morning trading, Britain's FTSE 100 gained 1.7 percent, Germany's DAX index was up 1.9 percent, and France's CAC-40 rallied 1.7 percent.

The ICE Futures U.S. dollar index, which tracks the dollar against other major currencies, fell 0.6 percent, after earlier hitting its lowest point since August 2008.

Oil prices rose to as high as $75.15 and recently traded up 70 cents at $74.85 a barrel in pre-market trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange.

Bond prices fell. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.36 percent from 3.35 percent late Tuesday.
265


----------



## bigdog (19 October 2009)

*Click link for the latest live Futures updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures
ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,088.00 8:43am ET  +6.00 +0.55%  
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,973.00 8:43am ET  +49.00 +0.49% 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,741.50 8:43am ET  +10.00 +0.58% 
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,088.30 8:41am ET  +6.30 +0.58%

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point to higher Wall Street open

US stock futures point to higher open ahead of earnings; investors seek recovery clues*

By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On 8:40 am EDT, Monday October 19, 2009 

The stock market pointed to a higher open Monday as investors awaited companies' earnings reports for clues about consumers' mood and the economy's health.

The toy maker Hasbro Inc. reported higher third-quarter profits, citing cost-cutting, but also reported that its revenue fell. Gannett Co. also cited cost-cutting for a profitable third quarter. But the latest financial results for the country's largest newspaper publisher show another big decline in ad revenue.

Later in the day, Apple Inc. and Texas Instruments Inc. are scheduled to release earnings.

Investors are anxious to see if companies from a broad range of industries fared better in the quarter than banks did.

Dow Jones industrial average futures rose 51, or 0.5 percent, to 9,975. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures rose 5.70, or 0.5 percent, to 1,087.70, while Nasdaq 100 index futures rose 8.50, or 0.5 percent, at 1,740.00.

Disappointing earnings from Citigroup Inc. and Bank of America Inc. chilled some of investors' optimism last week. Their results showed that loan losses remain high meaning consumers and businesses are having trouble paying their bills.

Traders who had sent Dow over 10,000 for the first time in a year, questioned if reports still to be released by hundreds of companies would also point to a lackluster recovering economy. But some of that concern seemed to have faded by Monday.

Global markets were also focused on U.S. earnings reports, hoping for signs of economic strength.

Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.2 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 was up 0.6 percent, Germany's DAX index was up 1.3 percent, and France's CAC-40 was up 1.2 percent.

Bond prices fell. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.43 percent from 3.42 percent late Friday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.08 percent from 0.05 percent late Friday.

The dollar fell against other major currencies, while gold prices rose.


----------



## bigdog (20 October 2009)

*Click link for the latest live Futures updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures

*ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,094.25 7:09am ET  +3.25 +0.30%  
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 10,028.00 7:09am ET  +17.00 +0.17%
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,765.50 7:09am ET  +15.25 +0.87%
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,094.40 7:08am ET  +3.30 +0.30%*

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...0.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=3&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point to higher Wall Street open

Stock futures point to higher open as earnings lift confidence, investors await economic data*

By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On 6:49 am EDT, Tuesday October 20, 2009 

The stock market is pointing to a higher open as more companies report higher third-quarter profits.

Chemical maker DuPont and health insurer UnitedHealth Group Inc. have already reported earnings gains Tuesday, each citing company cost-cutting efforts.

Caterpillar Inc. and Coca-Cola Co. are also slated to report results before the opening bell. Later in the day, Internet company Yahoo Inc. and student lender SLM Corp. are scheduled to release earnings.

Better-than-expected earnings reports from Apple Inc. and Texas Instruments Inc. late Monday helped restore investor confidence that was shaken late last week by big banks' loan losses.

Investors are also awaiting reports on inflation and housing from the Labor and Commerce departments.

*Dow Jones industrial average futures are up 15, or 0.2 percent, at 10,026. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are up 2.10, or 0.2 percent, at 1,093.20, while Nasdaq 100 index futures are up 12.25, or 0.7 percent, at 1,762.50.*


----------



## bigdog (22 October 2009)

*Click link for the latest live Futures updates:*
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures

*CLV09.NYM  71.50 Sep 22  -0.05 -0.07% 
ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,075.75 7:29am ET  -2.25 -0.21% 
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 9,896.00 7:29am ET  -5.00 -0.05%
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,747.50 7:28am ET  -5.75 -0.33%
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,075.80 7:27am ET  -2.30 -0.21%*

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock-futures-point-to-lower-apf-3626847448.html?x=0

*Stock futures point to lower opening

Stocks likely to drop modestly at open, continue a late-day sell-off from the previous session*

By Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer 
On 6:57 am EDT, Thursday October 22, 2009 

NEW YORK (AP) -- Stock futures are pointing toward a modest decline at Thursday's opening that would extend a late sell-off a day earlier.

Overseas markets were tumbling following the U.S. market's late-session dip Wednesday, and as uncertainty mounted about Chinese stimulus measures aimed at pumping up that country's economy.

Investors will turn their attention to a plethora of earnings Thursday for direction about how the consumer and economy are faring. Lingering concerns over whether the market's rally has over estimated an economic rebound fed into Wednesday's decline.

Quarterly earnings reports from a wide variety of sectors should provide traders with insight into the strength of the consumer. Consumer spending accounts for more than two-thirds of the economy.

Results from companies like airlines JetBlue Airways and US Airways Group as well as fast-food chain McDonald's Corp. and candy maker Hershey Co. are all due out before the market opens.

Credit card lenders American Express Co. and Capital One Financial Corp. should provide clues into whether consumers are still struggling to repay loans, which has been a major problem for nearly the entire financial sector for the past two years. Both report after the market closes.

A weekly report on jobless claims could also provide some direction for the market. The Labor Department is expected to report workers filing for unemployment benefits for the first time increased last week after two straight weeks of sharp declines.

The report, due out at 8:30 a.m. EDT, is expected to show new jobless claims rose by 1,000 to a seasonally adjusted 515,000, according to economists polled by Thomson Reuters.

Ahead of the opening bell, Dow Jones industrial average futures declined 8, or 0.1 percent, to 9,893. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures fell 1.80, or 0.2 percent, to 1,076.30, while Nasdaq 100 index futures declined 6.00, or 0.3 percent, to 1,747.25.

Stocks tumbled sharply late in the day Wednesday, sending the Dow down 92 points and back below the 10,000 threshold after the index was up 78 points and had reached its highest level in a year earlier in the session. The Dow hit 10,000 last week for the first time in a year.

The sell-off began after a cautious note from bank analyst Richard Bove about Wells Fargo & Co. Analysts say the note, along with ongoing concerns about the speed and size of the market's seven-month recovery, left the market ready for a retreat.

The Dow has dropped three of the last four days.

Meanwhile, bond prices dipped Thursday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year Treasury note, which moves opposite its price, rose to 3.41 percent from 3.39 percent late Wednesday. The yield on the three-month T-bill, considered one of the safest investments, rose to 0.07 percent from 0.06 percent.

The dollar rose against other major currencies, while gold prices also fell.

Overseas, Japan's Nikkei stock average fell 0.6 percent. In afternoon trading, Britain's FTSE 100 declined 1.4 percent, Germany's DAX index deopped 1.7 percent, and France's CAC-40 tumbled 1.7 percent.


----------



## drsmith (3 November 2009)

Dow futures currently down more this evening than I've seen for a while.


----------



## MACCA350 (3 November 2009)

drsmith said:


> Dow futures currently down more this evening than I've seen for a while.



Bloomberg's showing 90pt........over the weekend they were down 239pt IIRC yet on Monday the Dow opened higher and closed up 76pt.

The last week or so has been a roller-coaster with the bears and bulls fighting it out

cheers


----------



## drsmith (3 November 2009)

I should have said S&P 500 futures (CNNmoney). That updates more often than the Dow futures.

I did not look over the weekend but I'm wondering if that big fall is from the previous day's close. I've seen that before.


----------



## drsmith (3 November 2009)

I'm going to guess an ugly night.

Down 300.


----------



## bigdog (11 November 2009)

Click link for the latest live Futures updates:
http://finance.yahoo.com/indices?e=futures

CLZ09.NYM  79.53 7:15am ET  0.48 (0.61%) N/A 
GCX09.CMX  1,115.90 7:13am ET  14.00 (1.27%) N/A 

ESZ09.CME E-Mini S&P 500 Dec 09 1,101.25 7:15am ET  +9.25 (+0.85%) 
YMZ09.CBT Mini Dow Jones Indus.-$5 Dec 09 10,296.00 7:15am ET  +79.00 (+0.77%) 
NQZ09.CME Nasdaq 100 Dec 09 1,788.50 7:15am ET  +16.00 (+0.90%)
SPZ09.CME S&P 500 Dec 09 1,101.30 7:14am ET  +9.40 (+0.86%) 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stock...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=

*Stock futures point to early gains on Wall Street

Stock futures advance after Fed officials signal rates to remain low for some time*

By Ieva M. Augstums, AP Business Writer 
On 6:48 am EST, Wednesday November 11, 2009 

 Wall Street is looking at a stronger open as investors keep rallying around the expectation that interest rates will remain low for some time.

Record-low interest rates and the resulting slide in the dollar have been major forces behind the recent surge in stocks. Federal Reserve officials speaking late Tuesday noted that the economic recovery is likely to be weak and reiterated that the central bank will keep rates low.

Markets overseas are higher Wednesday, boosted by positive economic data from China and Japan and news that employment is up in Britain.

U.S. government bond markets are closed for Veterans Day.

Dow futures are up 69, or 0.7 percent, at 10,286. Standard & Poor's 500 index futures are up 8.30, or 0.8 percent, at 1,100.20, while Nasdaq 100 index futures are up 11.50, or 0.7 percent, at 1,784.00.


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 November 2009)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/17689937‏ futes activity pre-open

http://www.finviz.com/groups.ashx?g=sector&v=310&o=name finviz have some great tools for us stocks inc reporting and buy/sell pressures ......


----------



## greggles (12 March 2020)

Dow Jones futures looking grim tonight. At the very least we're in for a shocker of an open.

I'm betting on another halt in trading soon after the market opens.


----------



## greggles (16 March 2020)

Here we go again! Limit down once more and looking like another terrible night for US markets.






Can't be too long before the DJIA breaks down through 20,000.


----------



## greggles (25 February 2022)

An ugly looking open about to happen on US markets. Batten down the hatches!


----------

